# Pay Rate



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

I finally did my fist flex run after missing one and cannecling 3 more. In the app it gave me a 6 hour block with a rate of $108-$150. My earnings the next morning were $108, why the $108 instead of the $150? Is the $150 they advertise with tip included? Does this mean I didnt get any tips?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Hambone said:


> I finally did my fist flex run after missing one and cannecling 3 more. In the app it gave me a 6 hour block with a rate of $108-$150. My earnings the next morning were $108, why the $108 instead of the $150? Is the $150 they advertise with tip included? Does this mean I didnt get any tips?


 The $108 is your base pay of $18 per hour without tips. Obviously you're a prime now driver and as far as I know tips get added later. Not sure how long it takes to add to your account?
Nice to get 6 hours in one shot!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

If you truly drove flex you are unlikely to get any tips. The rate is almost always the lowest one. 

The one exception I've seen is when they need more drivers for a week end and send you an email they are raising the rates. This is rare so don't count on it.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

If it showed $108- $150, you are delivering for Prime Now. Tips come in and are added after 48 hours. If you worked Monday, your tips will be visible on Wednesday.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> If it showed $108- $150, you are delivering for Prime Now. Tips come in and are added after 48 hours. If you worked Monday, your tips will be visible on Wednesday.


And it will be more than $150


----------

